# CC ...?'s



## roadglider (Nov 17, 2007)

I have been looking for a CC for over two months I can't find one anywhere in stock - What the heck is going on with this company -?


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I think it has more to do with what the retailer wants to tie up his money with than Eagle Imports. I went to two local shops that are listed as dealers for both Firestorm (sgs-firestorm) and Bersa (Eagle Imports). I was looking for the compact 9mm version of either model. I wanted to compare them side-by-side. Niether had either one in stock. They both had multiple .380s, though.
It seems that the .380s are more popular than the compact 9s,.40s, or .45s so that is what they stock.
Both offered to order what I wanted, then tried to steer me to something on the shelf that's more expensive. That's their job, no problem.
Both times, I bought a box of ammo, just to let them see that I had money in my wallet, and wasn't just wasting their time.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I saw one at the Academy by my house for $349 this afternoon. They are out there!


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

mactex said:


> I saw one at the Academy by my house for $349 this afternoon. They are out there!


For a CC? I've not ever seen one over $300, and Academy has pretty good prices where I live.

PhilR.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

There's a couple listed on Auctionarms. 
Click: http://www.auctionarms.com/search/auctions.aspx?ab=311


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

Found another CC at the Powderhorn here in SA for $279. They also had a couple of duotones for $230.


----------



## damitjim65 (Dec 15, 2007)

drummin man, have you used auction arms? I am new to guns and not comfortable with on line sales. thanks jim


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

No. I haven't used any of the on-line auction houses. I too want to handle a weapon before buying it. 
There's a company that sells used guns that I watch regularly. They mostly sell police turn-ins, or estate items. Thay also get new and refurbished Glocks, SIGs and HKs. It's not an auction house, though.
Click: http://www.summitgunbroker.com/


----------

